# white sand with Cherry shrimp ?



## Zenzu (Mar 23, 2012)

To my understanding light colored substrate will make cherries especially low grades look very pale/clear.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

Zenzu said:


> To my understanding light colored substrate will make cherries especially low grades look very pale/clear.


+1. A dark substrate makes the colouration of shrimp look much deeper.


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

white sand is just fine i use it in most of my tanks and never had a prob with them staying red


----------



## Zevyn (Jun 22, 2012)

My RCS tank has white pool filter sand, and they stand out on it just fine. My desk tank at work has black petco sand and they don't look any redder to me.

My RCS tank at home does have some females losing color, but that's because of inbreeding, not the environment. Each generation gets paler and paler.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

If you have concerns about them losing color, just make sure you've got plenty of moss and plants. That'll darken things up in the tank enough for them.

Driftwood and leaf litter also help.


----------

